# Giant xtc 2005 8250gr. (pics included)



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

My bike updates

kmc x10 sl and specialités ta 44t ring (just replaced by an extralite octaramp 44)


frm levers and extralite 96gr. handlebar


flying snake and tune housings:


8.250gr. complete bike with racing ralph weighed on a fishing scale without polar, bottle cage and barends:


----------



## Thomas (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice bike!*

I thought that the KMC x10sl chain was only ment for 10speed?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

whats the difference between the 05 and 06 giant frame? why the different weights on your site?
http://www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_cat.php?cat_id=4
thanks


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Thomas said:


> I thought that the KMC x10sl chain was only ment for 10speed?


You can run a 10 speed chain on a 9 speed cassette, as well as a 9 speed chain on a 8 speed cassette. Not a prob.
But if you run a 9 Speed chain on a 10 speed cassette, it might not have enough room.

Nice and sweet built! Giant is my second fav after the scale!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

there are two guys on the forum with the 2006 version. The 2006 frames are a bit heavier. Mine was also weighed with an alu bolt on the replaceable drop out, instead of the steel oem bolt.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*cool brakes and housing...*

i remember you telling people how poor the Vuelta Magnesium brakes perform. same for the Tune housings...nice to see them on your bike now

when going through your parts spec i can tell you still don't have your own digital scale and several weights are guesses. tires and tubes still weigh the same, several other parts are well rounded (or guessed).

by the way - nice bike ! although i would paint the fork in a different colour to match the frames colours and remove the Al-bolt on the stems handlebar clamp...that's just too risky!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, 2 of the brake springs are broken again. Levers were replaced by the frm dp4. I think i´ll try to make a new spring with a ti spoke or i´ll wait for the extralite ultrabrakes to come.

The housing is being replaced by the new flying snakes (simiral or same as jagwire ripcord or QBP), much better performance for just a few grams penalty. Tune housings on shifters is not a risk fo failure, it´s a constant issue. Alu bolts are difficult to break; they can get loose like any other bolt and the head hole can get rounded. But the rubber inserts on the F99 work like a pretension tightening: less loads on the bolts are required. Very nice stem. In other stems i think it will be more dangerous. I´m still live with these bolts, maybe i´m just very lucky.

A new ultimate seatpost and a Use shim will reduce 50gr, i´ll have them next week. Sid tuning + world cup uppers will reduce another few grams... also waiting for powercordzs cables and ti spindles for my frog pedals.

All weights are guessed, except all the ones I posted here. The weight of my tubes depends on the number of punctures and patches, the tires weight depends on the km they have, and I don´t feel like weighing parts once a week. I prefer guessing. Total weight is real, from a Rapala fishing scale. My gr. scale is a german soehnle and i bought it over a year ago.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> Yes, 2 of the brake springs are broken again. Levers were replaced by the frm dp4. I think i´ll try to make a new spring with a ti spoke or i´ll wait for the extralite ultrabrakes to come.
> 
> The housing is being replaced by the new flying snakes (simiral or same as jagwire ripcord or QBP), much better performance for just a few grams penalty. Tune housings on shifters is not a risk fo failure, it´s a constant issue. Alu bolts are difficult to break; they can get loose like any other bolt and the head hole can get rounded. But the rubber inserts on the F99 work like a pretension tightening: less loads on the bolts are required. Very nice stem. In other stems i think it will be more dangerous. I´m still live with these bolts, maybe i´m just very lucky.
> 
> ...


broken springs?
well - that's a clear sign of your lack of mechanical knowledge then! i'm not surprised at all knowing you also stripped the thread on a simple lockring...it's not that hard to mount the Vueltas but they require a slightly different approach than regular V's. most people know how to deal with that. it's not that complicated...

cables:
the Tune housing weighs 18g/m, the Flying snake 36g/m...that's double the weight! as i already said above several of your weights are guessed so it's no surprise to me you have no idea on the REAL weight of your cables and housings.

bolts:
once again you seem to have no idea.

seatpost:
once again you show total lack of knowledge. there is no 0.1mm shim! so you need a seatpost with quite a bit slimmer diameter to make a shim fit. New Ultimate seatposts come in 27,2 size and won't fit your frame anyway.

shifters:
cool to see you spec SRAM shifters to a reverse XTR derailleur...that seems really odd to me!

i doubt you invest in your SID since i see too many low-end parts that could be upgraded investing less money with bigger savings.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

shim:
http://www.use1.com/products/seat_post_shims/shim_range.php
27.2 to 30.9mm claimed 22gr. (mine is 40gr. now)

seatpost:
http://www.light-bikes.net/foro/viewtopic.php?t=813
129gr. 85€

sid world cup (the one next to my scale):
http://www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_pic.php?pic_id=112
bought to gal fridman brand new at 350€. Now it´s on my riding mate bike, as a 1206gr wheelset we bought to gal fridman too.

more questions?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> shim:
> http://www.use1.com/products/seat_post_shims/shim_range.php
> 27.2 to 30.9mm claimed 22gr. (mine is 40gr. now)
> 
> ...


by looking at your spec sheet i thought you have 27.0 diameter.
i sure know USE has shims as i use them for years already and i sell many New Ultimate setaposts so rest assured i know them all well


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Nino, those are SRAM Rocket shifters...*

which are 2:1 Shimano compatiable.

I don't know why he does not just weigh the tires the first time and that's their weight. Espically for someone running a ww site .

Also Fish Scales are not that accurate, but his bike does look just right about the weight he says.

Nice looking bike. I would get some Carbon Cranks to match the frame and new SID uppers .


----------



## tim- (Aug 21, 2005)

sram rocket and attack is shimano compatible.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Correct...*

he is running Rockets. You can see the name in the picture.
I would just run full SRAM all the way around. Way better shifting system espcially in muddy to dirty condtions.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*REVERSE shifting...*



DIRT BOY said:


> he is running Rockets. You can see the name in the picture.
> I would just run full SRAM all the way around. Way better shifting system espcially in muddy to dirty condtions.


hey guys,
i know that SRAM rockets are compatible BUT the new shimano derailleurs have reverse shifting and if i'm not mistaken that means the Twist-shifters also work in reverse mode. that's what i think is a bit weird.

correct - his overall weight seems true but a guy running a WW site and showing a detailed spec sheet with just guessed weights seems really odd, it just leaves a bitter taste...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Yes, Rapid Rise only...*

and using SRAM youmust twist foward to get lowe gears which is backwards.

That must be very weird to get use to. Maybe the bike is only for "display" .

Just kidding Malol!

Maybe he does not find and prefers it this way...I could not use it that may, but that's me.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> by looking at your spec sheet i thought you have 27.0 diameter


yes, right now i hae a tune 27.0:
https://www.light-bikes.net/foro/album_pic.php?pic_id=5

with a custom made shim to 27.2 (5gr.) and a giant alu shim 27.2 to 30.9 (40gr. weighed on my scale)

Using sram twister shifters with reverse rear der. is not a problem, you just have to get used to it. It took me just two rides to get used to the new movement. I don´t see any problem here. The problem comes when using rapid fire, cause you can´t use your thumb to change to lower gears while braking, but with twisters is difficult to shift and brake at the same time, so it´s the same as standar spring rear der. I prefer sram twisters over rapid fire cause they are lighter and because i run a 12-27 cassette and I can even shift 3 or 4 speeds with just a small hand movement. I´ve been using sram twister shifters since 1995.

About the tires, i bought six RR tires for me and two riding mates. I weighed the six tires and i kept for myself the lighter ones. So weights are real and weighed by myself in my own scale:







more questions?


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

I forgot to mention: in my rear der i use a srp kit without the ti bolt (repaced by an alu. one) and a fiberlyte rear plate. In the future i will use a dura ace main body with the xtr mid cage and the carbon plate: using road small cage rear ders. with three rings on the front is not too good at all. That´s what I call weird.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I assumed you just estimated the weights of the RR...*

like you did with the Pythons. Your bike listing on your site is not updated with the new parts so that's what I thought. Just liek your esitamed tube weights, housing weights on the shift and brakes, rims

Still semms werired twisting in the oppisite direction, but if it work for you then great! I also love twist shifters after using RF for yeats and GS is better IMO or at least for me. It's GREAT with road cassettes. Just a little twist and you can jump 5-6 gears. Kind of like my new Campy Shifters !!

get you SID painted BLACK and you will have a stealth looking ride. Or maybe a nice Silver! I guess I really don't like red that much.


----------



## N.T (May 27, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> like you did with the Pythons. Your bike listing on your site is not updated with the new parts so that's what I thought. Just liek your esitamed tube weights, housing weights on the shift and brakes, rims
> 
> Still semms werired twisting in the oppisite direction, but if it work for you then great! I also love twist shifters after using RF for yeats and GS is better IMO or at least for me. It's GREAT with road cassettes. Just a little twist and you can jump 5-6 gears. Kind of like my new Campy Shifters !!
> 
> get you SID painted BLACK and you will have a stealth looking ride. Or maybe a nice Silver! I guess I really don't like red that much.


Why should he paint the fork when he also could paint the frame?


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

*no problem*



nino said:


> hey guys,
> i know that SRAM rockets are compatible BUT the new shimano derailleurs have reverse shifting and if i'm not mistaken that means the Twist-shifters also work in reverse mode. that's what i think is a bit weird.


I used exact same setup for some time, it works really well! OK, it's "reverse shifting" but that's always the case with a Shimano Rapid Rise rear mech.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Updated pics:


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

More pics...


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Weight list:


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

updates:


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

that was 2 years ago. This is how it looks now:


----------

